# Mehrspieler mit Empire: Total War



## Eisscratch (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte einfach mal die Community fragen ob sie mir helfen kann.
Also, ich habe in einer PC Games gelesen, dass man Empire nach einem update, dass nach der produktveröffentlichung rauskommen sollte, mit einem anderen spieler die Kampagne im Mehrspieler spielen kann.
Bis jetzt klappt das bei mir noch nicht und ich sollte alle updates drauf haben.

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen,
danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Oktober 2009)

Das versprechen die schon die ganze Zeit. 
Wird sich wohl nie ändern, hab da schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben.
Also du bist mit dem Prob nicht der Einzige. 

MfG Conner


----------



## Eisscratch (12. Oktober 2009)

find ich schade, da ich gern mit nem freund gespielt hätte.


----------



## Opheliac (12. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt warte auch schon zu lange darauf aber die Chancen sinken gegen 0 das da noch was passiert.Wär ja auch zu schön gewesen .


----------



## Mr.Stebix (20. Oktober 2009)

Der letzte Stand, den ich in der Gamestar gelesen hab, war, dass Creative Assembly das Update noch vor der Erweiterung Napoleon herausbringen will. Die soll so 1. Quartal 2010 erscheinen.

Also ich hab da Vertrauen in die...


----------



## alexausmdorf (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch Vertrauen. Laut nem Interview haben die eigentlich schon alles fertig, haben aber noch mit einigen Problemen bezüglich Bugs zu kämpfen.

Find ich löblich.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub es erst wenn's passiert. Solange halt ich es für ein Gerücht egal was CA sagt.


----------



## Opheliac (23. Oktober 2009)

Da stimme ich Conner75 zu. Hätte eigentlich von Anfang an schon mit dabei sein müssen.


----------



## Eisscratch (23. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich egal ob früher oder später, hauptsache für mich ist, dass es kommt.


----------



## Opheliac (23. Oktober 2009)

Wenns denn kommt.


----------



## Eisscratch (24. Oktober 2009)

ich seh da nichts was dagegen sprechen würde. ich versteh jetzt schon ned wieso das so lange dauert.
kann doch nicht so schwer sein, oder?


----------



## Frankenmaus (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich freue mich schon wenn es rauskommt


----------



## Eisscratch (25. Oktober 2009)

wer tut das nicht?


----------



## Opheliac (26. Oktober 2009)

Nur das einen die Warterei aufn Senkel geht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Oktober 2009)

Wie warten ...


----------



## Eisscratch (26. Oktober 2009)

kriegt ihr eigentlcih " normale" gefechte mit einem freund hin?
ich nämlich nicht, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal helfen.


----------



## Schandmaul2009 (2. November 2009)

Soweit ich weiß soll angeblich der Mehrspielermodus (Kampagnenkarte) im mit dem nächsten 'großen' Patch 1.6 kommen. Das wäre allerdings schon das nächste Update. Wann dieser jedoch kommen soll... Angeblich vor dem Napoleon Addon. Inweit sie die Versprechen dieses mal einhalten bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Eisscratch (3. November 2009)

Eisscratch schrieb:


> kriegt ihr eigentlcih " normale" gefechte mit einem freund hin?
> ich nämlich nicht, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal helfen.



könnte mir einer hier mal helfen?


----------



## Schandmaul2009 (13. Dezember 2009)

Die ist schon längst draußen. Ich bin schon am spielen: http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/2081/preuenrusslandfinal.jpghttp://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3474/03etwmp.jpg


----------

